

OPM Hack Deeper Than Publicly Acknowledged Went Undetected for More Than a Year - jacquesm
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/opm-hack-deeper-publicly-acknowledged-undetected-year-sources/story?id=31689059

======
vermontdevil
So much for Cybersecurity
([http://www.dhs.gov/topic/cybersecurity](http://www.dhs.gov/topic/cybersecurity))

